# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  موسوعة لآشهر قصص الحب العذري في التاريخ

## أميرة قوس النصر

قصة الحب العذري 



عرفت قبيلة عذرة فى أيام بني أمية بهذا اللون من الحب، ونسب إليها، واشتهرت به وبكثرة عشاقها المتيمين الصادقين في حبهم، المخلصين لمحبوباتهم، الذين يستبد بهم الحب، ويشتد بهم الوجد، ويسيطر عليهم الحرمان، حتى يصل بهم إلى درجة من الضنى والهزال كانت تفضي بهم في أكثر الأحيان إلى الموت، دون أن يغير هذا كله من قوة عواطفهم وثباتها، أو يضعف من إخلاصهم ووفائهم، أو يدفعهم إلى السلو والنسيان.
وقديماً قال رجل منهم : "لقد تركت بالحي ثلاثين قد خامرهم السل وما بهم داء إلا الحب".
وسئل آخر : "ممن أنت؟" فقال : "من قوم إذا أحبوا ماتوا"، فقالت جارية سمعته : "عذري ورب الكعبة".
وليس من السهل أن نحدد تماماً الأسباب التي جعلت هذه القبيلة تشتهر بهذا اللون من الحب ليصبح ظاهرة اجتماعية تعرف بها وتنسب إليها، وإن يكن القدماء قد حاولوا رد هذا إلى رقة قلوبهم وجمال نسائهم.
سئل أعرابي منهم : "ما بال قلوبكم كأنهم قلوب طير تنماث كما ينماث الملح! أما تجلدون ؟
فقال : إنا لننظر إلى محاجر أعين لا تنظرون إليها".
وقيل لآخر : " يا هذا بحق أقول إنكم أرق الناس قلوباً".
ويقول ابن قتيبة : "والجمال في عذرة والعشق كثير".
ولكن هذه المحاولات تبدو غير كافية تماماً لتعليل هذه الظاهرة، إذ تظل معها الأسئلة واردة :
هل كانت عذرة حقا أرق العرب قلوبا وأجملها نساء ؟
ومن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يدعي أنها امتازت من بين جميع القبائل العربية بالرقة والجمال ؟
وإذا صح هذا الادعاء فكيف نعلل ظهور هذا الحب في غيرها من القبائل ؟

عذرة لم تنفرد وحدها من بين القبائل العربية بهذا اللون من الحب، وإنما ظهر أيضاً في غيرها من القبائل كقبيلة بني عامر حيث ظهر مجنون ليلى قيس بن الملوح، وقبيلة بني كنانة حيث ظهر قيس بن ذريح صاحب لبنى.
فالمسألة ليست مسألة عذرة وحدها، والحب العذرى ليس وقفاً عليها دون غيرها من القبائل، ولكنه لون من الحب عرفته البادية العربية مع غيره من ألوان الحب المختلفة مرده الأساسى إلى المزاج الشخصي الذي يدفع بعض الناس إلى اللهو والمجون والشرك في الحب، كما يدفع بعضهم إلى الوفاء والإخلاص والتوحيد فيه، ثم إلى طبيعة الظروف التي تحيط بالعاشق أتدفعه إلى اللهو والعبث أم ترده إلى الطهر والعفاف؟
فالمسألة ليست مسألة عذرة وحدها، ولكنها مسألة المجتمع البدوى العربي في مجموعه، وهذا اللون من الحب هو التعبير العاطفي الطبيعي في هذا المجتمع، حيث تسيطر تقاليد خاصة ومثل معينة على الحياة الاجتماعية فيه، فتخلق هذا اللون المتميز من ألوان الحب الروحي.
فالمسألة ليست مسألة أن "الجمال فى عذرة كثير"، أو أن قلوب أبنائها" كقلوب الطير تنماث كما ينماث الملح"، ولكنها مسألة مجتمع البادية العربية بتقاليده ومثله المسيطرة عليه، في عذرة وفي غير عذرة من تلك القبائل التي كانت تنزل في البادية العربية ، في نجد وفي شمالي الحجاز.
أما انتشار هذه الظاهرة فى عذرة ذلك الانتشار الذي صوره أحد أبنائها بأنه ترك في الحي "ثلاثين قد خامرهم السل وما بهم داء إلا الحب"، فلا يمكن أن يفهم إلا على أساس فهم الظواهر الاجتماعية عامة، فهي "عدوى اجتماعية" جعلت من هذا الحب بدعا بين شباب القبيلة يلعب فيه التقليد دورا كبيرا يدفع كل شاب إلى صاحبة له ليعرف بها كما عرف غيره من شبابها بصاحباتهم، ثم تتدخل الظروف الاجتماعية لتطبع هذا الحب بالطابع العذري المعروف، فالمسألة فى حقيقتها ظاهرة اجتماعية انتشرت كما تنتشر سائر الظواهر الاجتماعية على أساس من العدوى والتقليد.
أما لماذا نسب هذا الحب إلى عذرة دون غيرها من القبائل؟ ففي أغلب الظن أن السبب في هذا يرجع إلى أنها هي التي مثلت هذه الظاهرة الاجتماعية أقوى تمثيل، لكثرة من عرف من عشاقها الذين رأى فيهم الرواة المثل الكاملة لهذا الحب، والنماذج الدقيقة له ، والألسنة المعبرة عنه أدق تعبير وأروعه ،وخاصة عند جميل بثينة الذي يعد بحق أروع مثل له، وأدق نموذج عرفته البادية منه، وأقوى الألسنة تعبيراً عنه، وأشهر من لمع اسمه في تاريخه.
وربما يرجع السبب أيضاً إلى أن أقدم من عرفه الرواة من أصحاب هذا الحب في العصر الأموي، وهو عروة بن حزام، كان عذريا من قبيلة بني عذرة.

وهو ما سنراه في أول قصة لنا.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]عروة و العفراء 



هي من أقدم قصص العذريين تاريخيا.
كان عروة يعيش في بيت عمه والد عفراء بعد وفاة أبيه، وتربيا مع بعض وأحبا بعضهما وهما صبيان.
فقد ربط الحب بين القلبين الصغيرين منذ طفولتهما المبكرة، وشب مع شبابهما.
فلما شب عروة تمنى عروة أن يتوج الزواج قصة حبهما الطاهرة، فأرسل إلى عمه يخطب إليه عفراء، ووقف المال عقبة في طريق العاشقين، فقد غالت أسرة عفراء في المهر، وعجز عروة عن القيام به.
وألح عروة على عمه، وصارحه بحب عفراء، ولأنه كان فقيرا راح والدها يماطله ويمنيه الوعود، ثم طلب إليه أن يضرب في الأرض لعل الحياة تقبل عليه فيعود بمهر عفراء.
ولم يكذب عروة خبرا، وانطلق من غده بحثاً عن المال، وعاد وجيبه عامر بالمهر وما يزيد ، فقد تيسر له ما كان يسعى إليه، والأمل يداعب نفسه، ويرسم له مستقبلا سعيداً يجمع بينه وبين عفراء.
وفى أرض الوطن يخبره عمه أن عفراء قد ماتت، ويريه قبراً جديداً ويقول له إنه قبرها.
وتتحطم آمال عروة، وينهار كل ما كان يبنيه لأيامه المقبلة، وترتبط حياته بهذا القبر، يبثه آلامه، ويندب حظه، ويبكي حبه الضائع ومأساته الحزينة، ويذيب نفسه فوق أحجاره حسرات ودموعاً، فقد فقد حبيبته ورفيقة صباه.
ثم تكون مفاجأة لم يكن يتوقعها، لقد ترامت إليه أنباء بأن عفراء لم تمت، ولكنها تزوجت.
فقد قدم أموي غني من الشام في أثناء غيبته، فنزل بحي عفراء، ورآها فأعجبته، فخطبها من أبيها، ثم تم الزواج رغم معارضتها، ورحل بها إلى الشام حيث يقيم.
وتثور ثائرة عروة، ويصب جام غضبه على عمه الذي خدعه مرتين:
خدعه حين مناه عفراء، ودفع به إلى آفاق الأرض البعيدة خلف مهرها، ثم خدعه حين لفق له قصة موتها، وتركه فريسة أحزانه ودموعه، فمضى يهجوه :
فيا عم يا ذا الغدر لازلت ** مبتلي حليفا لهم لازم وهوان
غدرت وكان الغدر منك سجية ** فألزمت قلبي دائم الخفقان
وأورثتني غما وكربا وحسرة ** وأورثت عيني دائم الهملان
فلازلت ذا شوق إلى من هويته ** وقلبك مقسوم بكل مكان
وانطلق عروة إلى الشام، ونزل ضيفاً على زوج عفراء والزوج يعرف أنه ابن عم زوجته ولا يعلم بحبهما بطبيعة الحال، ولأنه لم يلتقي بها بل بزوجها فقد راح هذا الأخير يماطل في إخبار زوجته بنبأ وصول ابن عمها.
ففكر عروة في حيلة عجيبة، فقد ألقى بخاتمه في إناء اللبن وبعث بالإناء إلى عفراء مع إحدى الجواري.
وأدركت عفراء على الفور أن ضيف زوجها هو حبيبها القديم قد عاد فتلتقي به ..
ويلتقي العاشقان بعد تلك الأيام الطويلة الحزينة التي باعدت بينهما، ويتذكران ماضيهما السعيد فوق أرض الوطن البعيدة وما فعلت بهما الأيام، وتكون شكوى، وتكون دموع.
صمم عروة على العودة إلى وطنه حرصا على سمعة عفراء وكرامتها، واحتراما لزوجها الذي أحسن وفادته وأكرم مثواه.
ورحل عروة بعد أن زودته عفراء بخمار لها ذكرى حبيبة منها.
وفي أرض عذرة التي شهدت رمالها السطور الأولى من قصة حبه، تكون الأدواء والأسقام في استقباله.
فقد ساءت حال عروة، واشتد عليه الضنى، واستبد به الهزال، وألح عليه الإغماء والخفقان، وأخذه مرض السل حتى لم يبقي منه شيئ، وعجز الطب عن علاجه.
ولم يجد عروة إلا شعره يفزع إليه ليبثه آلامه وأحزانه، ويصور فيه ما يلح على نفسه من أشواق وحنين، وما يضطرب في جوانحه من أسى ووجد.
يقول مرة:
تحملت من عفراء ما ليس لي به ** ولا للجبال الراسيات يدان
كأن قطاة علقت بجناحها ** على كبدي من شدة الخفقان
جعلت لعراف اليمامة حكمه ** وعراف نجد إن هما شفياني
فقالا: نعم نشفي من الداء كله ** وقاما مع العواد يبتدران
فما تركا من رقية يعلمانها ** ولا سلوة إلا وقد سقيانى
وما شفيا الداء الذي بي كله ** ولا ذخرا نصحا ولا ألواني
فقالا: شفاك الله، والله مالنا ** بما ضمنت منك الضلوع يدان
فويلي على عفراء ويلا كأنه ** على الصدر والأحشاء حد سنان
ويقول مرة :
فوالله لا أنساك ما هبت الصبا ** وما عقبتها فى الرياح جنوب
وإنى لتعروني لذكراك هزة ** لها بين جلدي والعظام دبيب
وما هو إلا أن أراها فجأة ** فأبهت حتى ما أكاد أجيب
وأصرف عن رأيي الذي كنت أرتني ** وأنسى الذي أعددت حين تغيب
حلفت برب الراكعين لربهم ** خشوعاً، وفوق الراكعين قريب
لئن كان برد الماء حران صاديا ** إلى حبيب إنها لحبيب
قضى عروة أيامه بين أمل عاش له ثم ضاع منه إلى الأبد، وألم عاش فيه وقد استقر في أعماقه إلى الأبد، وبينهما خيال عفراء الحبيبة لا يفارقه.


ثم كانت نهاية المأساة، فقد أسدل الموت على العاشقين ستار الختام، بموت عروة.
ظل عروة يهذي باسم عفراء ويحادث طيفها حتى وافته المنية.
بلغ النبأ عفراء، فاشتد جزعها عليه، وذابت نفسها حسرات وراءه، وظلت تندبه وتبكيه وامتنعت عن الطعام والشراب حتى لحقت به بعد فترة وجيزة، ودفن في قبر بجواره .

ويأبى خيال القصاص إلا أن يجمع بينهما بعد الموت، فقد دفنت عفراء إلى جانب قبر عروة، ومن القبرين نبتت شجرتان غريبتان لم ير الناس مثلهما من قبل، ظلتا تنموان وتلتف إحداهما على الأخرى، تحقيقا لأمل قديم حالت الحياة دون تحقيقه، وأبى الموت إلا أن يحققه.

هذه هى أقدم قصة وصلت إلينا من قصص الحب العذري في العصر الأموي، وهي تمثل المعالم الأساسية، والملامح المميزة، لكل قصص الحب العذري، ومن المحتمل أن تكون هي التي أعطت هذا اللون من الحب اسمه الذي عرف به.

على نحو من هذه الصورة التي رأيناها في قصة عروة وعفراء كانت سائر قصص العذريين الأمويين.

وهو ما سنراه في القصة الموالية.[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]قيس وليلى 



حكاية ليلى والمجنون هي من أغلب قصص الحب المشهورة على الإطلاق.
بل أغلبها شهرة ومعرفة عند العام والخاص.
ولا بأس من إعادة ذكرها لمن لا يعرف تفاصيلها بشكل جيد.
المجنون هو قيس بن الملوح العامرى ابن عم ليلى. 
حدثت هذه القصة في صدر الإسلام ، في القرن الأول الهجرى، في وقت كانت البادية العربية تعيش في عزلة نسبية .
بدأت قصتهما كما تبدأ أكثر قصص الحب فى البادية في المرعى، وهما صبيان يلعبان ويرعيان ماشية أهلهما. 
وكبر العاشقان، وكبر معهما حبهما، وحجبت ليلى عن قيس، فازداد حبه لها، واشتد حنينه إلى أيامهما الصغيرة أيام أن كان الحب طفلا يرعاهما دون رقيب أو حجاب.
يقول قيس :
تعلقت بليلى وهي ذات ذؤابة ** ولم يبد للأتراب من ثديها حجم
صغيرين نرعى البهم، ياليت أننا ** إلى اليوم لم نكبر ولم تكبر البهم
ولكن عجلة الزمن لا ترجع إلى الوراء، وطفل الحب الذي رعاهما في صباهما الصغير يكبر وينمو، ويشتد ساعده، ويقوى عدوه، وسهامه الصغيرة الرقيقة التي ضمت قلبيهما صبيين في المرعى أصبحت بعد أيام الصبا حادة نافذة.
لقد جاء الإسلام فرفع منزلة المرأة العربية فلم تعد واحدة من أساليب اللهو التي اعتاد عليها البدوي ليحقق وجوده الضائع في الصحراء المترامية الأطراف إلى جانب الخمر والميسر.
إن الدين الجديد يحرم عليه الخمر ويحرم عليه الميسر، ويفرض عليه قيودا دينية واجتماعية وخلقية. 
وكان الشاب ينظر حوله، فلا يرى إلا بنات أعمامه، إنهن رفيقات اللعب في الصبا، وأول من يتعرف إليهن من نوع الأنثى فيختار الشاب إحداهن ، تسحره نظرة منها أو التفاتة أو كلمة عابرة ، ويميل القلب نحوها ولكن فجأة تختفي بنت العم تماما ، فالتقاليد تحجبها داخل خيمتها، لا تخرج منها إلا بصحبة حارسة، وللضرورة .
هذه الظروف ما هي إلا تربة خصبة لنمو العاطفة واشتعالها ، فيستبد الوجد والشوق إلى المحبوبة ويزداد التعلق بها، وتسيطر صورتها على خيال الحبيب ولا يفكر إلا فيها ، إن حياته كلها أحلامه وأشواقه تتركز في نقطة واحدة ، أن يراها . 
ويتحول الشاب الذي كان يزهو بفتوته بين أقرانه، إلى شبح هزيل يجبو الصحراء، تتقاذفه العلل والأوهام، يردد أبيات شعر رائعة عن حبه وعن ذكريات طفولته ويذكر فيها محبوبته كثيراً.
هذه إجمالا ملخص القصة والكثير من القصص المشابهة لها.
اشتد هيام قيس، ولم يجد إلا شعره متنفسا له ينفس فيه عن نفسه ما تنوء به من وجد وشوق وحنين. 
واشتهر أمره في الحي، وتداولت الألسنة قصة حبه.
تقدم قيس إلى عمه طالباً الزواج من ابنته ليلى ، وبدلا من أن يفرح العم ويرحب، إذا به يرفض، ويصر على الرفض .. لماذا ؟ 
لأن التقاليد تمنع العرب من الموافقة على زواج ابنته من رجل تشبب بها أي تغزل فيها في شعره !
وفي نفس الوقت تقدم فتى من ثقيف يخطبها أيضا، ويكرهها أهلها على قبول الثقفي ورفض قيس خوفاً من العار وقبح الأحدوثة، وقطعاً لألسنة الشائعات وقالة السوء والإفك. 
ومضى الثقفي بليلى إلى الطائف، ولعل ذلك الحل كان بوحي من أبيها الذي شاء أن يبعدها عن مسرح الأحداث .
وازدادت حيرة قيس واضطرابه، وثقلت على نفسه الهموم والأحزان، وصار يحس أنه بين شقي رحى طاحنة : حب لا يملك منه فكاكا، ويأس لا يرى معه بصيصاً من أمل. 
ولا يجد سوى شعره مرة أخرى ينفس فيه ما تفيض به نفسه من حزن وشجن، وحيرة واضطراب، وضيق وسخط.
يقول :
فأنت التي إن شئت أشقيت عيشتي ** وإن شئت بعد الله أنعمت باليا
وأنت التي ما من صديق ولا عدا ** يرى نضو ما أبقيت إلا رثى ليا
إذا سرت في الأرض الفضاء رأيتني ** أصانع رحلي أن يميل حياليا
يمينا إذا كانت يمينا، وإن تكن ** شمالا يناز عني الهوى عن شماليا
أعد الليالي ليلة بعد ليلة ** وقد عشت دهراً لا أعد اللياليا
أرانى إذا صليت يممت نحوها ** بوجهي وإن كان المصلى ورائيا
وما بي إشراك، ولكن حبها ** كمثل الشجا أعيا الطبيب المداويا
أحب من الأسماء ما وافق اسمها ** وأشبهه أو كان منه مدانيا
هي السحر إلا أن للسحر رقية ** وأني لا ألفي لها الدهر راقيا
ويقول أيضا مصورا الصراع بين اليأس الذي يميته، والأمل الذي يحييه:
ألقى من اليأس تارات فتقتلني ** وللرجاء بشاشات فتحييني
ويقول مصورا السخط الذي تنوء به نفسه الحزينة المتمردة:
خليلي، لا والله لا أملك الذي ** قضى الله في ليلي ولا ما قضى ليا
قضاها لغيرى، وابتلاني بحبها ** فهلا بشئ غير ليلى ابتلانيا

وانهار أعصاب قيس تحت وطأة هذه الرحى الطاحنة، وجن جنونه ، بعد أن ترك وحيدا، وعصفت بعقله العواصف ، فخرج إلى الصحراء هائماً على وجهه لا يكاد يدري من أمره شيئاً، يناجي خيالها البعيد، ويصور فى شعره محنته القاسية، ومصابه الفاجع في أعز ما يملك فى الحياة : قلبه وعقله اللذين ذهبت بهما ليلى إلى غير رجعة.
يقول :
أقول لأصحابى: هي الشمس ضوؤها ** قريب ولكن في تناولها بعد
لقد عارضتنا الريح منها بنفحة ** على كبدي من طيب أرواحها برد
فما زلت مغشيا علي، وقد مضت ** أناة وما عندي جواب ولا رد
أقلب بالأيدي، وأهلي بعولة ** يفدونني لو يستطيعون أن يفدوا
ولم يبق إلا الجلد والعظم عاريا ** ولا عظم لي أن دام ما بي ولا جلد
أدنياي ما لي في انقطاعي وغربتي ** إليك ثواب منك دين ولا نقد
عديني - بنفسي أنت - وعداً فربما ** جلا كربة المكروب عن قلبه الوعد
وقد يبتلي قوم ولا كبليتي ** ولا مثل جدي في الشقاء بكم جد
غزتني جنود الحب من كل جانب ** إذا حان من جند قفول أتى جند
ولا شك أن عقله عجز تماما عن فهم أو تقبل ذلك المنطق الذي خضع له عمه، وكل القبيلة، التي لم يحاول أحد فيها أن يلين من صلابة رأس ذلك الرجل، أو يوفق بين الرأسين في الحلال.
ولا شك أن ذلك العم كانت لديه أسباب عديدة .. لكن أحدا لم يخبرنا عنها . 
إننا نعرف فقط أن التقاليد العربية في ذلك الوقت هي التي أملت عليه كلمة لا، وأن هذه الكلمة تعلقت بلسانه، وسدت أذنيه وأغمضت عينيه فلم ير ابن اخيه يهيم في الصحراء، ولم يرق قلبه وهو يستمع لأرقى الشعر يردده كل الناس بعد قيس، يصور فيه لوعته ويذيب شبابه الغض قطرة قطرة على رمال الصحراء التي لا ترتوي . 
وتمر الأيام، وقيس لا يزداد إلا سوءا، لقد غزته حقا كما يقول "جنود الحب من كل جانب"، بل لقد غزته جنود الجنون حتى ذهبت بعقله، وهو جنون بالغ فيه الرواة وتخبطوا في تصويره، ولعب خيال القصاص في ذلك دوراً كبيراً، حتى تحولت حياة العاشق المسكين على أيديهم إلى حياة يصعب - بل يستحيل - تصورها. 
والمسألة أبسط مما تصوروا، لقد سيطر الحب على عقل قيس، واستبد به، حتى أذهله عن كل ما عداه، وتركه تائهاً في أوهامه، هائماً في خيالاته، لا يكاد يصحو منها إلا إذا ذكرت له ليلى. 
وهو يصور فى شعره حاله تصويراً دقيقاً لا صلة له بمبالغات الرواة وأخيلة القصاص.
يقول مرة :
أيا ويح من أمسى تخلس عقله ** فأصبح مذهوباً به كل مذهب
إذا ذكرت ليلى عقلت وراجعت ** عوازب قلبي من هوى متشعب
ويقول أخرى :
وإنى لمجنون بليلى موكل ** ولست عزوفا عن هواها ولا جلدا
إذا ذكرت ليلى بكيت صبابة ** لتذكارها حتى يبل البكا الخدا
ويقول أيضأ :
وشغلت عن فهم الحديث سوى ** ماكان فيك فإنه شغلي
وأديم لحظ محدثي ليرى ** أن قد فهمت وعندكم عقلي
وبذل أهله كل ما في وسعهم لينقذوه مما آلت إليه حاله، ولكن محاولاتهم ذهبت جميعا أدراج الرياح. 
يقول قيس بن الملوح مصوراً اضطرابه والحيرة التي به أدق تصوير وأروعه:
فوالله ثم والله إني لدائب ** أفكر ما ذنبي إليك وأعجب ؟
ووالله ما أدري علام قتلتني ؟ ** وأي أموري فيك يا ليل أركب ؟
أأقطع حبل الوصل فالموت دونه ؟ ** أم أشرب رنقا منكم ليس يشرب ؟
أم أهرب حتى لا أرى لي مجاورا ؟ ** أم أصنع ماذا أم أبوح فأغلب ؟
فأيهما يا ليل ما ترتضينه؟ ** فإني لمظلوم ، وإني لمعتب
إنها الحيرة والاضطراب والقلق النفسي عبر عنهما قيس هذا التعبير الرائع، معتمدا على هذا الأسلوب الاستفهامى الحائر، وهذه التقسيمات المضطربة القلقة لوجوه المشكلة التي يعانيها كما يعانيها غيره من أصحابه العذريين.

وظل قيس في صحرائه غريباً مستوحشاً مشردا لم تبق منه إلا بقية من جسد هزيل، وبقية من عقل شارد كلما ثبت إليه فزع إلى شعره يبثه ما يلقاه في حب ليلى من عناء وشقاء، وما يقاسيه بسببه من كرب وتباريح، حتى لقي منيته في واد مهجور خشن كثير الحجارة ، بعيداً عن أهله، وليلى التي عذبه حبها ، وبعيداً عنها بعد ما وهب لها حياته وفنه، بعيداً عن أبيها الذي كان سبب شقائه وبلواه، ولكنه لم ينسى أن يوجه إليه قبل أن يودع الحياة أبياتا وجدت بعد موته مكتوبة إلى جواره، والتي صور فيها ما تفيض به نفسه من حقد عليه، كما صور فيها مأساته الحزينة تصويراً دقيقاً مؤثراً :
ألا أيها الشيخ الذي ما بنا يرضى ** شقيت ولا هنيت من عيشك الغضا
شقيت كما أشقيتني وتركتني ** أهيم مع الهلاك لا أطعم الغمضا
كأن فؤادي في مخالب طائر ** إذا ذكرت ليلى يشد بها قبضا
كأن فجاج الأرض حلقة خاتم ** علي فما تزداد طولا ولا عرضا
إنها النتيجة الطبيعية لهذا الصراع الدائب المتصل الذي لا يهدأ ولا يستقر.
أسقام وأدواء وأوجاع وعلل تهجم على العاشق المسكين، فينوء تحت وطأتها جسده الذي أهزله الضنى، وأضناه الهزال، وتنهار معها أعصابه التي أرهقها الصراع النفسي الذي لا ينتهي إلى نهاية مريحة، والتي أجهدها التفكير في مشكلات معقدة لا حل لها.
فالموت فعلا راحة لكل حي.

ولاشك أنه كان شخصية فريدة من نوعها .. أو لعلها المبالغات التي يولع بها الناس فيزينون بها قصص الحب تعبيراً عما تختزنه قلوبهم من كبت وحرمان.
يقولون : إن قيساً كان يغمى عليه كلما ذكر اسم ليلى، سواء كان الحديث عنها بمكروه أو بخير فهو يغشى عليه بمجرد سماعه اسمها ! 
ويقولون إنه وقف ذات يوم يتحدث إلى ليلى وفي يده جمرة من نار فأخذت النار تحرق رداءه حتى أتت عليه ووصلت إلى جسمه وقيس لا يشعر ! 
وفي أواخر أيامه حكي عن قيس أنه عاش مع الوحش فأنس إليه وفضله على بني الإنسان، وأن الوحوش أيضاً صارت تأنس إليه ! فقلوبهم رقت لحاله، بينما ظلت قلوب أهله كالحجر الذي لم يتفتت ولم يذب لسماع أشعار قيس الرائعة.

وأسدل الستار على مأساة أخرى من مآسي الحب العذري. 

وفي انتظار قصة من نفس النوع وغير بعيدة في الزمن ولا في الحداث عن هذه.[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]جميل وبثينة

قريبا من الوقت الذى شهدت فيه نجد مأساة قيس وليلى، وشهد الحجاز مأساة قيس ولبنى، شهدت أرض بنى عذرة مأساة أخرى من مآسى الحب العذرى، هى مأساة جميل وبثينة.
إذا كانت مأساة قيس وليلى على شهرتها المستفيضة أشد هذه المآسي اختلاطاً واضطرابا لكثرة ما دخلها من وضع الرواة، وتزيد القصاص، وأوهام السمار، فإن مأساة جميل وبثينة أبعد هذه المآسي عن الاختلاط والاضطراب، وأقربها إلى الواقع الذي نجا من عبث أصحاب الرواية والقصص والسمر.
حدثت القصة في العصر الأموي وفي عهد الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان أو الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك.
كانت بثينة فتاة من بني الأحب، وهم من رهط بني عذرة، وكذلك جميل، كان من رهط آخر من بني عذرة هم رهط عامر، وبني عذرة كانت تنزل في البادية العربية شمال الحجاز، في وادي القرى الذي يقع على مقربة من الطريق التجاري بين مكة والشام ، وهو واد خصب، استقرت به تلك القبيلة، وكانت مشهورة منذ العصر الجاهلي بالقوة والمنعة والشرف.
وقد دخلت بنو عذرة الإسلام في السنة السابقة للهجرة، وشارك أبناؤها في غزوات الرسول وفي الفتوحات الإسلامية .
أحب جميل بن معمر العذري بثينة بنت الحباب وبدأت القصة كالتالي :
رأى بثينة وهو يرعى إبل أهله، وجاءت بثينة بإبل لها لترد بها الماء، فنفرت إبل جميل، فسبها، ولم تسكت بثينة وإنما ردت عليه، أي سبته هي أيضاً.. وبدلا من أن يغضب أعجب بها، واستملح سبابها فأحبها وأحبته، وبدأت السطور الأولى في قصة هذا الحب العذري الخالدة.
حيث تطور الإعجاب إلى حب، ووجد ذلك صدى لديها، فأحبته هي أيضاً، وراحا يتواعدان سرا.
يقول جميل :
وأول ما قاد المودة بيننا ** بوادي بغيض، يا بثين، سباب
فقلنا لها قولا فجاءت بمثله ** لكل كلام، يا بثين، جواب
وتمر الأيام، وسطور القصة تتوالى سطراً بعد سطر.
لقد اشتد هيام جميل ببثينة،واشتد هيامها به، وشهدت أرض عذرة العاشقين يلتقيان ولا يكاد أحدهما يصبر عن صاحبه.
وكلما التقيا زادت أشواقهما، فيكرران اللقاء حتى شاعت قصتهما، واشتهر أمرهما، ووصل الخبر إلى أهل بثينة ، فتوعده قومها، وبدلاً من أن يقبلوا يد جميل التي امتدت تطلب القرب منهم في ابنتهم رفضوها، وأبوا بثينة عليه وردوه دونها، وتوعدوه بالانتقام، ولكي يزيدوا النار اشتعالاً سارعوا بتزويج ابنتهم من فتى منهم، هو نبيه بن الأسود العذري.
وكان جميل من فتيان عذرة وفرسانها الأشداء، وكان قومه أعز من قوم بثينة، فوقف في وجههم فجميل لم يستسلم، بل راح يتحدى أهل بثينة، ويهزأ بهم، ويهددهم منشدا :
ولو أن ألفا دون بثينة كلهم ** غيارى، وكل حارب مزمع قتلي
لحاولتها إما نهارا مجاهرا ** وإما سرى ليل ولو قطعت رجلي
ويقول أخرى:
فليت رجالا فيك قد نذروا دمي ** وهموا بقتلي، يا بثين، لقوني
إذا ما رأوني طالعاً من ثنية ** يقولون: من هذا ؟ وقد عرفوني
يقولون لي: أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا ** ولو ظفروا بي خاليا قتلوني

ولم يغير هذا الزواج من الحب الجارف الذي كان يملأ على العاشقين قلبيهما، فقد كان جميل فارسا شجاعا يعتز بسيفه وسهامه، فلم يتأثر حبه لبثينة بزواجها، ووجد السبل إلى لقائها سراً في غفلة من الزوج.
وظلت العلاقة بينهما كما كانت من قبل، يزورها سرا في غفلة من زوجها، أو يلتقيان خارج بيت الزوجية، وما بينهما سوى الطهر والعفاف.
وكان الزوج يعلم باستمرار علاقة بثينة بجميل ولقاءاتهما السرية، فيلجأ إلى أهلها ويشكوها لهم، ويشكو أهلها إلى أهل جميل.
لكي تتوقف اللقاءات فترة، ثم تعود أقوى وأشد مما كانت.
فبثينة لم تكن تعبأ بما قد يفعله زوجها أو أهلها لقد أرغموها على الزواج بمن لا ترغب، وكان من رأيها عليهم أن يتحملوا وزر فعلتهم.
وتحدث إليه أهله في أمر هذه العلاقة الغريبة التي لا أمل فيها، وهذا الإلحاح الذليل خلف امرأة متزوجة، وحذروه مغبة الاندفاع في هذا الطريق الشائك الوعر، وما ينطوي عليه من عواقب وخيمة، وهددوه بأن يتبرؤوا منه ويتخلوا عنه إذا استمر في ملاحقته لها ، ولكنه لم يستطع أن يبرأ من حبه لبثينة.
وهذا كله لم يغير من الأمر شيئا، ولم يفلح في إطفاء الجذوة المتقدة في قلبي العاشقين.
لقد امتنع جميل عن بثينة فترة من الزمن لم تطل، ثم عادت النار تتأجج في فؤاده، فعاود زيارتها، بل تمادى في علاقته بها، وفى تحديه لأهلها واستهانته بزوجها، فلم يجدوا أمامهم سوى السلطان يشكونه إليه، فشكوه إلى عامر بن ربعي وإلى بنى أمية على وادي القرى، فأنذره وأهدر لهم دمه إن رأوه بديارهم.
وامتنع جميل عن بثينة مرة أخرى، ومرة أخرى ألح عليه الشوق، ولم يطق عنها صبراً، فعاود زيارتها معرضا نفسه للهلاك.
وأعاد أهلها شكواهم إلى السلطان، فطلبه طلبا شديداً.
وقد حاول العذريون أن يحلوا مشكلة هذا الصراع بترويض نفوسهم على الرضا بالحرمان، وهو رضا أحال حياتهم وهما كاذبا، وسرابا خداعا، وأحلاما لا تقوم على أساس من الواقع العملي الذي تقوم عليه حياة غيرهم من الناس.
يقول جميل معبراً عن هذه الفكرة، فكرة الرضا بالحرمان، والقناعة بالوهم الكاذب الخداع:
وإني لأرضى من بثينة بالذي ** لو أبصره الواشي لقرت بلابلة
بلا، وبأني لا أستطيع، وبالمنى ** وبالأمل المرجو قد خاب أمله
وبالنظرة العجلى، وبالحول تنقضي ** أواخره لا تلتقي وأوائله
لقد تصور هؤلاء العذريون مشكلتهم على أنها قدر مقدور قضاه الله عليهم فلا يملكون معه إلا الصبر عليه والرضا به.
يقول جميل معبرآ عن هذه القدرية المحتومة:
لقد لامني فيها أخ ذو قرابة ** حبيب إليه في ملامته رشدي
فقال: أفق، حتى متى أنت هائم ** ببثينة فيها لا تعيد ولا تبدي؟
فقلت له: فيها قضى الله ما ترى ** علي، وهل فيما قضى الله من رد؟
فإن يك رشدا حبها أو غواية ** فقد جئته، ما كان مني على عمد
لقد لج ميثاق من الله بيننا ** وليس لمن لم يوف لله من عهد
إنه لم يعد يملك من أمر نفسه شيئا، لقد قضى الله عليه هذا الحب، ولا راد لقضائه، إنه قدر مقدور لا يملك له دفعا ولا ردا.
ومع ذلك لم يفلح العذريون في حل مشكلة هذا الصراع فى نفوسهم، أو إقناع أنفسهم بأن المسألة قدر مقدور لا يملكون معه شيئا، أو ترويضها على الرضا بالحرمان الذي فرض عليهم، وإنما كانت كلها محاولات يحاولونها، قد ينجحون فيها في بعض الأحيان، ولكنهم في أكثر الأحيان كانوا يخفقون.
فنرى في شعرهم الشكوى الصارخة، والأحزان التي يعجزون عن إخفائها، والدموع التي لا يملكون لها كتمانًا، والسخط الذي لا يقدرون على التخلص منه.
وشعر العذريين جميعا مطبوع كله بهذا الطابع الحزين الباكي، حتى ليعد هذا الطابع من أقوى طوابعه المميزة وأعمقها.
ونعود لبطل قصتنا مرة أخرى.
بعد كل الأحداث التي تناولته فر جميل إلى اليمن حيث أخواله من جذام، وظل مقيما بها حتى عزل ابن ربعي، فعاد إلى وطنه ليجد قوم بثينة قد رحلوا إلى الشام، فرحل وراءهم.
وكأنما يئس جميل من هذه المطاردة التي لا تنتهي، والتي أصبح الأمل فيها ضعيفا، والفرصة ضيقة.
لقد فرقت البلاد بينه وبين صاحبته، ولم يعد لقاؤهما ميسراً كما كان عندما كانت تضمهما جميعاً أرض عذرة، فقرر أن يرحل إلى مصر، ليلحق ببعض قومه الذين سبقوه إليها، واستقروا بها، كما فعلت كثير من القبائل العربية التي هاجرت إليها بعد الفتح.
وانتهز جميل فرصة أتيحت له في غفلة من أهل بثينة، فزارها مودعا الوداع الأخير، ثم شد رحاله إلى مصر حيث قضى فترة من الزمن لم تطل، يتشوق إليها، ويحن لها، ويتذكر أيامه معها، ويبكي حبه القديم.
يقول جميل :
ألا ليت أيام الصفاء جديد ** ودهرا تولى يا بثين يعود
فنغنى كما كنا نكون، وأنتم ** صديق، وإذ ما تبذلين زهيد
وما أنس من الأشياء لا أنس قولها ** وقد قربت نضوى: أمصر تريد ؟
ولا قولها: لولا العيون التي ترى ** أتيتك فاعذرني فدتك جدود
علقت الهوى منها وليدا فلم يزل ** إلى اليوم ينمى حبها ويزيد
فلو تكشف الأحشاء صودف تحتها ** لبثينة حب طارف وتليد
ألا ليت شعري هل أبيتن ليلة ** بوادي القرى إني إذن لسعيد
وهل ألقين سعدي من الدهر مرة ** ومارث من حبل الصفاء جديد
وقد تلتقى الأهواء من بعد يأسة ** وقد تطلب الحاجات وهي بعيد

ولكن القدر أبى أن تلتقي الأهواء بعد يأس، أو أن تدرك الحاجات البعيدة، فلم تطل أيام جميل بمصر، فقد أخذ النور يخبو، ثم انطفأ السراج، وودع جميل الحياة بعيداً عن بثينة التي أفنى شبابه في طلبها، بعيداً عن أرض عذرة التي شهدت أيامهما السعيدة وأيامهما الشقية، بعيدا عن وادي القرى الذي كان يتمنى أن يعود إليه ليبيت فيه ليلة تكتمل له فيها سعادته.
يقول جميل مصورا أحزانه الطاحنة التي تحطم نفسه تحطيما حتى ليوشك أن ينهار تحت وطأتها:
وما ذكرتك النفس يا بثين مرة ** من الدهر إلا كادت النفس تتلف
وإلا علتني عبرة واستكانة وفاض ** لها جار من الدمع يذرف
تعلقتها، والنفس مني صحيحة فما ** زال ينمى حب جمل وتضعف
إلى اليوم حتى سل جسمي وشفني وأنكرت ** من نفسي الذي كانت أعرف
وفي ظل هذا الصراع الحاد بين اليأس والأمل، وفي ظل هذه المحاولات السلبية للسلو والنسيان عاش العذريون مخلصين لمحبوباتهم.
لقد وهب كل منهم حياته لواحدة أخلص لها حبه ولم يشرك به حبا آخر، لا يعدوها إلى غيرها، ولا يصرف هواه إلى سواها، ولا ينقل فؤاده حيث شاء من الهوى، وإنما يعيش حياته على ما فيها من حرمان وأحزان ، فقد ارتبطت حياته بها، وأصبح كل شئ فيها ملكاً لها، واستحالت أيامه ولياليه ذكرياتا وأحلاما استقرت في شعروه وفي لا شعوره فهو يعيش بها ولها وعليها، ولم يعد في قلبه متسع لمحبوبة أخرى بعد أن ثبت حبها فيه كما ثبتت فى الراحتين الأصابع.
وبلغ نعيه بثينة بعد حين، فسقطت مغشيا عليها، حتى إذا ما أفاقت أنشدت هذين البيتين اللذين تعاهد فيهما نفسها على الوفاء لعهده والإخلاص لذكراه، واللذين أودعت فيهما كل ما تفيض به نفسها مرارة ويأسا بعده :
وإن سلوى عن جميل لساعة ** من الدهر ما حانت ولا حان حينها
سواء علينا يا جميل بن معمر ** إذا مت بأساء الحياة ولينها
وتمر الأيام عليها بعد ذلك حزينة باكية، وتتوالى الليالي طويلة ثقيلة موحشة، تستعيد فيها ذكريات حبها البعيدة، وتسترجع ما مر بها في ماضيها السعيد الذي طوته رمال عذرة إلى الأبد.
ويأخذ النور يخبو، ثم ينطفئ السراج، وتودع بثينة الحياة بعيدة عن جميل الذي وهبته حبها وإخلاصها، بعيدة عن أرض عذرة ووادي القرى ووادي بغيض حيث خط طفل الحب أول سطر في كتاب حبهما الخالد.
كانت النهاية المحتومة التي لا مفر منها، إنه الموت.
ودع العاشق حياته على أمل في أن يجمع الله بينه وبين صاحبته بعد الموت، عسى أن يتحقق له فى العالم الخالد ما لم يتحقق له في العالم الفاني.
أمنية تمناها كل عاشق عذري، وأغمض عينيه عليها.
أمنية تمناها جميل كما تمناها عروة بن حزام قبل حيث يقول :
وإني لأهوى الحشر إذ قيل إنني ** وعفراء يوم الحشر ملتقيان
فيا ليت محيانا جميعا، وليتنا ** إذا نحن متنا ضمنا كفنان
أما جميل فيقول جميل:
أعوذ بك اللهم أن تشحط النوى ** ببثينة في أدنى حياتي ولا حشري
وجاور إذا ما مت بيني وبينها ** فيا حبذا موتي إذا جاورت قبري
ويقول أيضا:
ألا ليتنا نحيا جميعا، وإن نمت ** يواف ضريحي في الممات ضريحها
فما أنا في طول الحياة براغب ** إذا قيل قد سوى عليها صفيحها
وبهذه الأبيات نسدل الستار على مأساة أخرى من مآسي الحب العذري الحزينة.

ولكن ما نوع تلك اللقاءات المتكررة بين جميل وبثينة ؟ هل كانت لقاءات بريئة كما يؤكد بعض الرواة ؟! ولكن كيف نصدق تلك الروايات وجميل نفسه يؤكد لنا في أشعاره أنه كان يقضي الليل كله بصحبة بثينة .
مضطجعا بجوارها، أحيانا لمدة ثلاث ليال !! فإذا ما أسفر الصبح أو كاد، تشفق بثينة عليه، وتلح عليه أن ينصرف فيأبى معتزاً بسيفه وسهامه ولكنها تلح حتى ينصرف.
بعض الروايات تؤكد أن جميلاً كان مستهتراً ماجنا، وبعضها الآخر يؤكد أنه كان عاشقا ولها.
ويذكر الرواة في أحاديثهم عن هؤلاء العذريين أخباراً كثيرة عن هذه العفة وهذا الطهر، ويصفون لقاء جميل وبثينة في أحضان الليل بعيداً عن أعين الرقباء، وكيف كانا يقضيان الوقت يسألها عن حالها وتسأله عن حاله، وتستنشده ما قال فيها من شعر فينشدها، ولا يزالان يتحدثان، لا يقولان فحشاً ولا هجراً، حتى إذا قارب الصبح ودع كل منهما صاحبه أحسن وداع، وانصرفا وكل منهما يمشي خطوة ويلتفت إلى صاحبه حتى يغيبا.
وفى اللحظات الأخيرة من حياة جميل، وهو فوق ذلك المعبر الضيق الذي يفصل بين شط الحياة وشط الموت، أقسم أنه ما وضع يده على بثينة لريبة، وأن أكثر ما كان منه أن يسند يدها إلى فؤاده.

ولنا لقاء آخر مع قصة جميلة كهذه.[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]عمرو بن كعب وعقيلة

هذه صورة أيضاً كانت فيها مأساة عمرو بن كعب بن النعمان الملك وابنة عمه عقيلة.
نشأ عمرو معها في بيت أبيها بعد وفاة أبيه، وربط الحب بين القلبين الصغيرين، حتى إذا ما كبرا تقدم إلى أبيها يطلب عونه لما كان بين أسرتيهما من صلة.
ثم يبلغه أن عمه زوج عقيلة لأحد من بني فزارة، فكانت صدمة له لم تقوى على احتمالها أعصابه فانهار، وانطلق إلى الصحراء ذاهلا عن كل شيء هائما على وجهه في إقليم اليمامة، وقد شد بصره إلى السماء، حتى أدركته منيته في تيه لم يعرف مكانه فيه.
وفى بيت الفزارة تعيش عقيلة كما يذكر الرواة عذراء، وتنهار أعصاب زوجها، فيخرج هو أيضا إلى الصحراء هائما على وجهه فلا يدري أين مذهبه.
وتعود عقيلة إلى بيت أبيها تندب حظها، وتبكي مأساتها، وتدب الأدواء والأسقام في جسدها حتى تذويه وتضنيه، ثم يضمها الموت إليه لتلحق بحبيبها.

هذا ما وصل من أحداث هذه القصة[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*[align=center]عبد الله بن العجلان وهند

وعلى نحو من نفس الصورة السابقة تقريبا كانت مأساة عبد الله بن العجلان وهند، وكلاهما من نهد من قضاعة.
وهي أقرب مأساة جاهلية إلى مأساة قيس بن ذريح ولبنى، وأشدها شبهأ بها.
رأى عبد الله هندا على بعض المياه فأحبها، ثم مضى إلى أبيها فخطبها، وتحقق له أمله فتزوجها وعاش معها بضع سنين كأسعد ما يكون ، حبيبان ربط بينهما رباط الزوجية المقدس.
ولكن القدر أبى عليهما السعادة التي ينعمان بها، فقد كانت هند عاقرا، وكان عبد الله وحيد أبويه، وكان أبوه سيدا من سادات قومه المعدودين، ومن أكثرهم مالاً وأوسعهم ثراء، فطلب إليه أن يطلقها ويتزوج غيرها عسى أن ينجب منها من يحفظ على الأسرة مالها وكيانها.
وأبى عبد الله، وتحرجت الأمور بينه وبين أبيه الذي أقسم أن لا يكلمه حتى يطلقها وتمسك عبد الله بزوجه الحبيبة، ولكن أباه جمع عليه أعمامه وأبناء أعمامه، وما زالوا به حتى ضعف أمامهم فانفصل عنها.
وما إن نفذ السهم حتى أسف عليها، وندم على فراقها، واشتد حزنه وجزعه من أجلها.
ثم تزوجت هند في بني شخص اسمه نميـر، فضاقت السبل في وجه عبد الله، وانهارت أعصابه، واصطلحت على جسده العلل والأدواء.
وعرض عليه أهله فتيات الحي لعل إحداهن تعجبه فتنسيه صاحبته الأولى، ولكنه رفض الزواج.
وقضى عبد الله بعد ذلك حياته يبكي حبه القديم، وفردوسه المفقود، وسعادته الضائعة، حتى مات حزنا عليها، وأسفا على أمل كان بين يديه ثم فرط فيه فضاع منه إلى الأبد.[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]عنترة وعبلة

أشهر قصص "المتيمين" الجاهليين هي هذه القصة.
هي قصة تستمد شهرتها من ناحيتين : من شهرة صاحبها الفارس الشاعر البطل، ثم من القصة الشعبية التي دارت حولها.
وعلى الرغم من شهرة هذه القصة، وعلى الرغم من ضخامة القصة الشعبية التي دارت حولها وكثرة التفاصيل والحواشي بها، فإن المصادر القديمة لا تمدنا بكثير من تفاصيلها، ولكنها في إطارها العام قصة ثابتة لا شك فيها بدلالة شعر عنترة الذي يفيض بأحاديث حبه وحرمانه.
نشأ عنترة العبسي من أب عربي هو عمرو بن شداد، وكان سيدا من سادات قبيلته، وأم أجنبية هي زبيبة الأمة السوداء الحبشية، وكان أبوه قد سباها في بعض غزواته.
وسرى السواد إلى عنترة من أمه، ورفض أبوه الاعتراف به، فاتخذ مكانه بين طبقة العبيد في القبيلة، خضوعا لتقاليد المجتمع الجاهلي التي تقضي بإقصاء أولاد الإماء عن سلسلة النسب الذهبية التي كان العرب يحرصون على أن يظل لها نقاؤها، وعلى أن يكون جميع أفرادها ممن يجمعون الشرف من كلا طرفيه : الآباء والأمهات، إلا إذا أبدى أحد هؤلاء الهجناء امتيازا أو نجابة فإن المجتمع الجاهلي لم يكن يرى في هذه الحالة ما يمنع من إلحاقه بأبيه.
وحانت الفرصة لعنترة في إحدى الغارات على عبس، فأبدى شجاعة فائقة في رد المغيرين، وانتزع بهذا اعتراف أبيه به، واتخذ مكانه فارساً من فرسان عبس الذين يشار إليهم بالبنان.
ووقف طفل الحب الخالد يلقى سهامه النافذة ليجمع بين قلب عنترة وقلب ابنة عمه عبلة بنت مالك.
وتقدم عنترة إلى عمه يخطب إليه ابنته، ولكن اللون والنسب وقفا مرة أخرى في طريقه، فقد رفض مالك أن يزوج ابنته من رجل يجري في عروقه دم غير عربي، وأبت كبرياؤه أن يرضى بعبد أسود مهما تكن شجاعته وفروسيته زوجاً لابنته العربية الحرة النقية الدم الخالصة النسب.
ويقال إنه طلب منه تعجيزاً له وسدا للسبل في وجهه ألف ناقة من نوق الملك النعمان المعروفة بالعصافير مهراً لابنته، ويقال إن عنترة خرج في طلب عصافير النعمان حتى يظفر بعبلة، وأنه لقي في سبيلها أهوالا جساما، ووقع في الأسر، وأبدى في سبيل الخلاص منه بطولات خارقة، ثم تحقق له في النهاية حلمه، وعاد إلى قبيلته ومعه مهر عبلة ألفاً من عصافير الملك النعمان.
ولكن عمه عاد يماطله ويكلفه من أمره شططا، ثم فكر في أن يتخلص منه، فعرض ابنته على فرسان القبائل على أن يكون المهر رأس عنترة.
ثم تكون النهاية التي أغفلتها المصادر القديمة وتركت الباحثين عنها يختلفون حولها، فمنهم من يرى أن عنترة فاز بعبلة وتزوجها، ومنهم من يرى أنه لم يتزوجها، وإنما ظفر بها فارس آخر من فرسان العرب.
وفي أغلب الظن أن عنترة لم يتزوج عبلة، ولكنه قضى حياته راهبا متبتلا في محراب حبها، يغني لها ويتغنى بها، ويمزج بين بطولته وحبه مزاجا رائعاً جميلاً.
وهو يصرح في بعض شعره بأنها تزوجت، وأن زوجها فارس عربي ضخم أبيض اللون، يقول لها في إحدى قصائده الموثوق بها التي يرويها الأصمعي :
إما تريني قد نحلت ومن يكن ** غرضاً لأطراف الأٍنة ينحل
فلرب أبلج مثل بعلك بادن ** ضخم على ظهر الجواد مهبل
غادرته متعفرا أوصاله ** والقوم بين مجرح ومجدل
لقد تزوجت عبلة من غير عنترة بعد ذلك الكفاح الطويل الذي قام به من أجلها، وأبى القدر أن يحقق للعاشقين حلمهما الذي طالما عاشا فيه.
وعاش عنترة بعد ذلك عمراً طويلا يتذكر حبه القديم، ويحن إلى أيامه الخالية، ويشكو حرمانه الذي فرضته عليه أوضاع الحياة وتقاليد المجتمع، وقد طوى قلبه على أحزانه ويأسه، وألقى الرماد على الجمرة المتقدة بين جوانحه، وهو رماد كانت ذكريات الماضي تلح عليه من حين إلى حين، فتكشف عن الجمرة التي لم تنطفئ جذوتها من تحته، حتى ودع الحياة.

وأسدل الموت الستار على قصة حبه .[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]ولادة وابن زيدون

ابن زيدون هو أشهر صوت شعري انطلق في ربوع الأندلس، مغردًا، مردّدًا أحلى القصائد والمقطوعات، شاعرًا ووزيرًا وعاشقًا مستلهمًا، وسجينًا وهاربًا ومطاردًا، وساعيًا من بلدة إلى بلدة ومن حاكم إلى حاكم.
وأتيح لشعره من الذيوع ما لم يتح لغيره من شعراء الأندلس.
وهو الملقب بذو الوزارتين.
وهو الكاتب الشاعر الرقيق عاشق ولاّدة بنت المستكفي.
حتى لقد شبهه الكثيرون ببحتريّ الشرق لرقة تعبيره وروعة أساليبه وانطلاق خياله وأصالة فنه وقدرته على التحليق الشعري.
ولد ابن زيدون في قرطبة قرب ختام القرن الرابع الهجري سنة ثلاثمائة وأربع وتسعين وبها تثقف وأتقن فنَّ الأدب : شعره ونثره.
ثم اتصل بابن جمهور وصار وزيره وكاتبه الأول حتى كان حبه لولادة ومزاحمة ابن عبدوس له في حبها، ومكيدته له عند ابن جمهور التي انتهت بسجنه.
ومن السجن كان ابن زيدون يرسل أنات مستعطفة وقصائد مليئة بالشكوى والمرارة والرجاء، فلا يلتفت إليه أحد.
ونجح ابن زيدون في الفرار من السجن ومغادرة قرطبة، ثم عاد إليها بعد أن تُوفي أبو الحزم بن جمهور وتولى الحكم ابنه الوليد، الذي أعاده إلى سابق مكانته ومنزلته وجعله سفيرا بينه وبين ملوك الطوائف.
لكن الحسد والحقد والدسائس تلاحق ابن زيدون من جديد، فانقلب عليه الوليد، واضطر إلى الفرار من قرطبة ثانية، وظل متنقلا في الأندلس، حتى لقي تيسر له الامر لدى المعتضد حاكم إشبيلية.
وبموت المعتضد، أصبح ابن زيدون وزير ابنه المعتمد الذي كان شاعراً، فعلي مقام ابن زيدون، وتألق نجمه، ولمعت مواهبه وزكت شاعريته، ودارت بين الأمير ووزيره مطارحات شعرية كثيرة.
ثم تم للمعتمد الاستيلاء على قرطبة موطن ابن زيدون وانتقل إليها وجعلها عاصمة ملكه.
وثارت في إشبيلية فتنة طائفية بسبب اليهود فأرسل المعتمد ابن زيدون لتهدئتها بما له من منزلة في قلوب الإشبيليين، لكن الشاعر الذي كان قد هرم وشاخ وأنهكه المرض لا يكاد يصل إلى إشبيلية حتى ألحت عليه الحمى ومات فيها سنة أربعمائة وثلاث وستين من الهجرة.
هذه الحياة العاصفة المتقبلة، وهذه الأحاديث الجسيمة المتتالية، صقلت وجدان ابن زيدون وألهبت قدرته الشعرية، وانعكست في شعره تفننا في الشكوى والحنين والتأمل والنظر في مصائر الأيام وتقلب الزمان.
لكن أبعدها غورا في نفسه هو حبه لولادة بنت المستكفي، التي كانت تُقرّبه حينًا ثم تقرب غريمه ومنافسه ابن عبدوس حينًا آخر.
ومن أجل ولادة كتب ابن زيدون نونيته الرائعة أشهر قصائده على الإطلاق والتي عارضها أحمد شوقي وهو يعاني بدوره مرارة النفي والاغتراب في إسبانيا بنونيته التي مطلعها:
يا نائح الطلح أشباه عوادينا ** نأسى لواديك أن نشجي لوادينا
والتي جعلت الكثيرين من المولعين بالمقارنات يتوقفون عند القصيدتين، تأملا وتحليلا وتقييما ومقارنة، كما توقفوا عند السينيتين : سينية البحتري وسينية شوقي للسبب نفسه.
يتميز شعر ابن زيدون بالعذوبة وتوفر النغم الموسيقي والسهولة، كما يتميز بالانسياب والاسترسال والتدفق في طواعية ويُسْر، ودون جهد أو تعب، وشعره في الغزل يتميز بالنعومة والبراعة في التصوير، تصوير خلجات النفس ومكنون أسرارها، ولوعة المحب الصادق في معاناته ومكابدته، كما يتميز بمزجه الغزل بوصف الطبيعة، مما أعطى لقصائده في الحب إطارها الطبيعي المشرق، وجعلها شبيهة باللوحات المصورة، الناطقة بالفن الرفيع والشعور الحي المرهف، والوجد المتقد.
يقول الدارسون لحياة ابن زيدون وشعره، إنه كتب نونيته تلك وهو هارب من السجن بعد أن يئس من إقناع ابن جمهور بإطلاق سراحه، وأصبح بعيدًا عن مركز الوزارة المرموق، فوجد نفسه بعيدا عن ولادة أيضًا.
ولقد عادت إليه حريته بالهرب من السجن، ولكنه ما يزال يعاني غربتين أو معضلتين، الوزارة التي يصبو إليها، والتي يعتبر عودته إليها تصحيحا لمسار حياته وتكريما لذاته، وولادة التي بذل لها نفسه وعصارة قلبه وخلاصة شعره والتي يخشى أن يفقدها إلى الأبد.
إن الشاعر العاشق يستعطف محبوبته وضالته ويُذكرها بأيامها الماضية، لعلها ترقُّ وتلين، فيعود ثانية ما كان بينهما من ريق الوصال، وأنس الوداد.
يقول ابن زيدون مخاطبًا ولادة.
أضحى التنائي بديلاً عن تدانينا ** وناب عن طيب لقيانا تجافينا
ألا، وقد حان صبح البين، صبحنا ** حينٌ، فقام بنا للحين ناعينا
من مبلغ الملبسينا بانتزاحهمو ** حزنا مع الدهر لا يبلى ويبلينا
أن الزمان الذي ما زال يضحكنا ** أنسا بقربهمو قد عاد يبكينا
غيظ العدا من تساقينا الهوى، فدَعوا * *بأن نغَصَّ فقال الدهر آمينا
فانحلَّ ما كان معقودًا بأنفسنا * *وأنبت ما كان موصولاً بأيدينا
وقد نكون وما يخشى تفرقنا ** فاليوم نحن وما يرجى تلاقينا
ويقول مرة أخرى :
يا ليت شعري، ولم نعتب أعاديكم ** هل نال حظًّا من العتبى أعادينا
لم نعتقد بعدكم إلا الوفاء لكم ** رأيا، ولم نتقلد غيره دينا
ما حقنا أن تقروا عين ذي حسد ** بنا، ولا أن تسروا كاشحا فينا
كنا نرى اليأس تسلينا عوارضه ** وقد يئسنا فما لليأس يغرينا
ويقول مرة ثالثة :
بنتم وبنا، فما ابتلت جوانحنا ** شوقا إليكم ولا جفت مآفينا
نكاد حين تناجيكم ضمائرنا ** يقضي علينا الأسى لولا تأسينا
حالت لفقدكمو أيامنا فغدت ** سودًا، وكانت بكم بيضًا ليالينا
إذ جانب العيش طلق من تآلفنا ** ومورد اللهو صاف من تصافينا
وإذ هصرنا فنون الوصل دانية ** قطافها، فجنينا منه ما شينا
ليسق عهدكمو، عهد السرور، فما ** كنتم لأرواحنا إلا رياحينا
لا تحسبو نأيكم عنّا يغيرنا ** إن طالما غيَّر النأي المحبينا
والله ما طلبت أهواؤنا بدلاً ** منكم، ولا انصرفت عنكم أمانينا
ولا استفدنا خليلا عنكم يشغلنا ** ولا اتخذنا بديلا منكم يسلينا
ويقول أيضا :
يا ساري البرق غاد القصر واسق به ** من كان صرف الهوى والود يسقينا
وأسألك هناك هل عني تذكرنا ** إلفا تذكره أمسى يغنينا
ويا نسيم الصبا بلغ تحيتنا ** من لو على البعد حيا كان يحيينا
فهل أرى الدهر يقضينا مساعفة ** منه، وإن لم يكن غبًّا تقاضينا
ويقول :
إذا انفردت وما شوركت في صفة ** فحسبنا الوصف إيضاحا وتبيينا
يا جنة الخلد أبدلنا بسدرتها ** والكوثر العذب زقوما وغسلينا
كأننا لم نبت والوصل ثالثنا ** والسعد قد غض من أجفان واشينا
إن كان قد عز في الدنيا اللقاء بكم ** في موقف الحشر نلقاكم ويكفينا
سران في خاطر الظلماء يكثمنا ** حتى يكاد لسان الصبح يفشينا
لا غرو في أن ذكرنا الحزن حين نهت ** عنه النهى وتركنا الصبر ناسينا

لم ترد أخبار كثير عن قصة هذا الحب مع أنه قد عرف بها وشاع ما كان بينهما.
لكن لا بأس فقد كانت فرصة تعرفتم فيها على شخصية أدبية قلما تنجب الأمهات مثلها.[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]أبو نواس وجنان

أبو نواس، الشاعر المعروف الذى عاصر الخليفة المهدي ثم الرشيد ثم الأمين، مات قبل أن يدخل الخليفة المأمون بغداد.
قرأنا عنه وله كثيرا من الشعر ، ولكن آخر ما يتوقعه المرء أن يتأكد حب أبى نواس لجارية من بنات عصره، كانت تدعى جنان .
قال أغلب الذين كتبوا عن أبي نواس إن حبه لجنان كان صادقا، وكان حقيقة لم ينكرها أبو نواس ولا أنكرها أحد ممن عاصروه سوى قلة منهم شكوا في جديته .
فما هي حكاية أبي نواس وجنان والحب من أول نظرة .
كان أبو نواس شاعرا فذا أجمع شعراء عصره على تميزه حتى أن الشاعر أبا العتاهية وسط أحد أصدقائه يطلب منه ألا يقول الشعر في الزهد حتى لا يتفوق عليه .
وقد اشتهر أبو نواس بالمجون والزندقة، ولم يكن يخفي ذلك أو ينكره بل كان يجاهر بشذوذه، ويحكي عن مغامراته.
ويقول أبو الفرج الأصفهاني أن أهل أبي نواس حاولوا أن يزوجوه حتى ينصلح حاله فأبى عليهم ولكنهم ظلوا يلحون حتى أذعن أخيرا فزوجوه جارية جميلة من أهل بيته، لكنه أعرض عنها، وطلقها.
وعلى الرغم من ذلك ذكرت الأخبار أنه كان يعجب ببعض الجواري وأنه عشق جارية وطلبها من صديقه ذات مرة، وأصر على أن يهديها له، وأخيرًا حدث للحسن بن هانئ، ما لم يكن يتوقعه هو ولا أصدقاؤه .
لقد وقع في الحب، الحب من أول نظرة كما يحدث لشاب غرير في بداية الصبا وليس لديه أية تجارب في الحياة .
ويقول لنا صاحب الأغانى : إن أبا نواس لم يصدق في حب امرأة غيرها .
وكان أول كلفه بها أنها مرت، وهو جالس مع فتيان من أهلها يتنزهون وينشدهم، فأبرزت عن وجه بارع الجمال، فجعل ينظر إليها، وأنشأ يقول :
إني صرفت الهوى إلى قمر ** لم تبتذله العيون بالنظر
إذا تأملته تعاظمك إلا ** قرار في أنه من البشر
ثم يعود الإنكار معرفة ** منك إذا قسته إلى الصور
وشغف بها حبا وهام بها، وقال فيها أشعار كثيرة وشكا وجده بحبها وهو لا يعرفها، وسأل عنها فلم يقع على خبر منها بعد اليوم الذي رآها فيه. :
وتناقل أهل البصرة شكايته من حبها وشعره فيها، وأكثروا ذكره في كل محفل وجمع .
فمن هي تلك المرأة التي فعلت ذلك بأبي نواس شاعر الخمرة.
تلك كنت جنان جارية آل عبد الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفي المحدث ويصفها أبو الفرج قائلا : " كانت جنان حلوة، جميلة المنظر، بديعة الحسن، أديبة عاقلة ظريفة، تعرف الأخبار وتروي الأشعار، وكانت مقدودة حسنة القوام " .
تلك إذن صفات المرأة التي لابد وأن تخلب لب الرجل مهما كان فاسقا أو منحرفا.
ويستوقفنا وصف الأصفهاني لجنان بأنها كانت أديبة تعرف الأخبار وتروي الأشعار ، أي أنها لم تكن مجرد وجه مليح وقوام معتدل، بل كانت ذات ثقافة وموهبة.
ولم تكن امرأة مثل أغلب جواري ذلك الزمان، بل كانت تفضل صحبة النساء على الرجال، وكانت حريصة على أداء فرائض دينها .
وقد بلغ أبا نواس يوما أن معشوقته جنان قد عزمت على الحج.
فقال : أما والله ما يفوتني الحج والمسير معها عامي هذا، إن أقامت على عزيمتها، فظُن مازحا، ولكنه لم يكن يمزح بدليل أنه سبقها إلى الخروج .ههههههههه
سبحان الله مغير الأحوال.
جنان إذن كانت قادرة على أن تُقوِّم اعوجاج الشاعر الكبير، وأن تعيده إلى الصراط المستقيم فقد ذهب فعلا إلى الحج، وأحرم، ويقول الذين شاهدوه بالحج، أنه جعل ينشد الشعر، ويطرب في صوته بالليل حتى فتن به كل من سمعه.
يقول :
إلهنا ما أعدلك ** مليك كل من ملك
لبيك قد لبيت لك ** لبيك إن الحمد لك
والملك لا شريك لك ** ما خاب عبد ساءلك
أنت له حيث سلك ** لولاك يا رب هلك
ولكن الناس لم تصدق أن أبا نواس يمكن أن يتوب عن آثامه الكثيرة بسبب حبه لامرأة.
أما جنان نفسها فلم تكترث بحب أبي نواس لها وافتتانه بها، ولم تتحرك في قلبها أية عاطفة تجاهه، على الرغم من كل تلك الأشعار التي كان أبو نواس يعبر فيها عن حبه العميق لها، وكانت جنان تسخر من أبي نواس، حتى أنها خرجت ذات يوم هي وصاحبة لها حتى التقيا بأبي نواس، فلما رآها كاد أن يذهب عقله وتحير وراح يدبر ويقبل، أي أنه تصرف كتلميذ مراهق التقى مصادفة بمن يحب، وراحت صاحبة جنان تمازحه وتقول له : اجعلنى رسولاً إليها، فلعل الله أن يمن علي وعليك ، فلما بلغ ذلك جنان غضبت من صاحبتها ، وقالت لها : مثل هذا الكلب تطمعينه في !
وكان أبو نواس يعلم أن جنان تحتقره وتسبه فقد تقرب من الثقفيين الذين كانت تنتمي إليهم وأصبح يزورها ويتحين الفرص ليبعث إليها بالرسائل التي تفيض حبا ووجدا، فكانت تسبه أمام من يرسلهم إليها، وتقول إنه كذاب.
يقول :
وما صدقت ولا رد عليها ** ولكن الملول هو النكوث
ولي قلب يناز عنى إليها ** وشوق بين أضلاعى حثيث
رأت كلفي بها ودوام عهدي ** فملتني كذا كان الحديث
شكته جنان يوما إلى مولاها، وشتمته فذكر له ذلك .
فقال : من سبني من ثقيف فإنني لن أسبه.
فكان ذلك مما عطفها ورقق قلبها، وكان أول الأسباب إلى وصلها .
ويبدو أن أبا نواس كان يتخيل كل ذلك وأن جنانا قد رضيت عنه وقبلت أن تلتقي به، وأن قلبها لان له وأصبحت تحبه، ويتخيل أنه كان يغضب منها ويهجرها ويقول أنها أرسلت إليه رسولا لتصالحه، فرده ولم يصالحها، ثم رآها في النوم تطلب صلحه، ويقول عن ذلك :
دست له طيفها كيما تصالحه ** في النوم حين تأبى الصلح يقظانا
فلم يجد عند طيفي طيفها فرجا ** ولا رثى لتشكيه ولا لانا
حسبت أن خيالي لا يكون كما ** أكون من أجله غضبانا
فكيف يستقيم هذا الادعاء مع ما ذكره هو عدة مرات من أنها كانت تشتمه كلما تحدث أحد عنه، وكانت تلقبه بالكلب والكذاب والكثير من الألقاب السيئة، وتشكوه لمولاها وهو نفسه يقول ذلك.
فما كلامه السابق إلا حلما من احلام اليقظة
يقول أبو نواس :
وبأبي من إذا ذكرت له ** وطول وجدي به تنقصني
لو سألوه عن وجه حجته ** في سبه لي لقال يعشقني
نعم إلى الحشر والتناد نعم ** أعشقه أو ألف في كفني
لا أنثني ويك عن محبته ** ما دام روحي مصاحبا بدني
أصيح جهرا لا أستسر به ** عنفني فيه من يعنفنى
يا معشر الناس فاسمعوه وعوا ** أن جنانا صديقة الحسن
وكانت نتيجة هذا الكلام أن أهل جنان حجبوا جاريتهم عن أبي نواس، وأرسلوها إلى دار لهم في بلدة أخرى تدعى حكمان لكي ينساها، فكان يقصد الجبل بالبصرة فيسأل كل من أقبل من تلك الناحية وينشد :
اسـأل القادمين من حكمان ** كيف خلفتما أبا عثمان
وأبا مية المهذب والما ** مول والمرتجى لريب الزمان
فيقولان لي جنان كما سر ** ك في حالها فسل عن جنان
مالهم لا يبارك الله فيهم ** كيف لم يغن عندهم كتمانى
صرت كالسئن يشرب الماء فيما ** قال كسرى بعلة الريحان
أو كما قيل قبل إياك أعني ** واسمعوا يا معاشر الجيران
فهو يتظاهر بالسؤال عن رجال آل ثقيف ولكن الكل يعلم أنه لا يعنيه إلا جنان، وقد بلغ ذلك الخبر مولاة جنان فبعثت إليه وقال له : إن أردت وهبتها لك .
ولكن جنان مانعت في الزواج منه، واشترطت عليه ألا يعود إلى شذوذه، ولم يستطع هو أن يعدها بذلك .

وكانت نهايتهما التي لا نعلم منها إلا هذه.[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]عبد الله بن علقمة وحبيشة

عبد الله بن علقمة وابنة عمه 
كلاهما حبيشة.من بني عامر بن عبد مناة.
ربط الحب بين قلبيهما وهما صغيران، فقد خرجت به أمه وهو غلام لتزور أم حبيشة وكانت جارة لها، وهناك رآها فأعجبته، وانطلقت سهام الحب لتجمع بين القلبين في قصة غرام عنيف لم تفلح جميع المحاولات التي قام بها أهله وأهلها في وضع حد له.
لقد هام كل منهما بصاحبه، وأخذ يقول فيه الشعر، وكان كلاهما شاعرا، وحال أهلها بينهما، ولكن هذا لم يزدهما إلا غراما، فأخذا يتبادلان الرسائل والأشعار.
ثم تعرضت قبيلتهما لغزوة قام بها خالد بن الوليد رضى الله عنه بأمر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد فتح مكة.
ووقع ابن علقمة أسيرا فى أيدي المسلمين، ووقعت حبيشة كذلك، وسيق هو لتضرب عنقه، ولكنه قبل ذلك طلب أن يراها قبل أن يلقى مصرعه، وتناول يدها فى يده وهو ينشدها شعره.
ضربت عنقه ووضعت حبيشة رأسه فى حجرها، وجعلت وتبكيه بأبيات لها ظلت ترددها حتى لفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة.[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]يزيد وحبابة

كان قيس وجميل وكثير وعروة من عامة الشعب، أما يزيد بن عبد الملك فقد كان من خلفاء الدولة الأموية، ولي الحكم بعد عمر بن عبد العزيز الذي كان معروفا بزهده وعدله وورعه .
أما يزيد فكان يختلف عنه تماما عشق جارية تدعى حبابة، كانت رائعة الجمال، وكانت أيضا تمتلك صوتا عذبا وتغني في نفس القصر الذي عاشت فيه المغنية العربية الشهيرة سلامة .
هام يزيد بصوت حبابة فلما رآها وقع في حبها وعرف عنه ذلك، حتى إن زوجته عندما فكرت في أن تهديه هدية تملكه بها قدمت له حبابة هدية !
كان يزيد خليفة عندما دخلت عليه زوجه سعدة، وسألته : هل بقي عليك من الدنيا شئ لم تنله ؟
رد الخليفة بلا تردد : نعم … الغالية، وكانت حبابة، تلقب بالغالية .
صفقت زوجة الخليفة فدخلت حبابة وقالت سعدة لزوجها: هذه هي، وهي لك فسماها حبابة وعظم قدر زوجته سعدة عنده، بل أصبحت تستخدم الجارية كي تنال منه ما تريد، وكانت قد اشترطت عليها ذلك قبل أن تقدمها لزوجها.
ويحكى أن الخليفة يزيد بن عبد الملك ازداد ولعا بالجارية، فكان ينصرف عن أمور الدولة ويقضي أغلب وقته معها يستمع لأغانيها.
وضج بذلك رجال البلاط، فحالوا بينه وبينها فترة، ولكنه عاد إليها أشد شوقا وولعا.
وإن كانت حكايات العاشقين الآخرين تتأرجح ما بين الخيال والحقيقة، فإن حكاية يزيد بن عبد الملك وحبابة تدخل في صلب التاريخ، وتحكي الأعاجيب عن حزنه الشديد على تلك الجارية بعد وفاتها .
أما سبب الوفاة فكان حبة رمان، أو عنب، وقفت في طريق تنفسها وهما في قصر بالشام، وماتت أمام عينه ومع ذلك لم يتحرك، ولم يأمر بدفنها بل ظل وحده معها ولمدة ثلاثة أيام يبكي .
فلما فاحت رائحة جسدها دخل عليه رجاله، وعاتبه ذوو قرابته قائلين : قد صارت جيفة بين يديك !
هنا فقط سمح لهم أن يغسلوا الجثة ويدفنوها، ثم مات بعد دفنها بخمسة عشر يوما [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]كثير وعزة

كان كثير شاعرا كبيرا يقارن بجرير والأخطل والفرزدق .
ذات يوم كان يرعى بغنمه ، فمر على مجموعة من النسوة، أرسلن إليه فتاة صغيرة لتطلب منه أن يبعهن كبشا، ويأتمنهن على ثمنه حتى الغد .
نظر كثير إلى الفتاة الصغيرة فسحرته عيناها، ومن أجل خاطرها قبل الصفقة، وأعطاها الكبش ثم مضى في طريقه .
عند عودته التقى كثير بالنسوة، فأرسلن إليه ثمن الكبش مع إحداهن، فراح يسألها عن الصبية التي جاءته في المرة السابقة وعرف اسمها، إنه عزة .
وصار يتغنى بها .
وكما يحدث لكل العشاق، فكر كثير في الاقتران بحبيبة القلب، ولكن المحظور كان قد وقع.
لقد وصل أمر تشببه بها إلى أهلها، فرفضوه، على عادة العرب أن يزوجوها له .
أما عزة فكان لها شأن آخر، لقد أحبت كثيراً، ورضيت أن تلتقي به سراً .
وكان كثير يروي قصص لقاءاتهما في أشعاره، وأكثر من ذلك .
لكن البعض تشكك في صحتها، وتشكك آخرون في إخلاصه لعزة .
ومما رواه كثير، ويشبه الاعتراف، أنه سار ذات يوم خلف امرأة منقبة تميل في مشيتها، وظل يطاردها ويطالبها أن تتوقف وتتحدث معه وتعرفه بنفسها .
إلى أن توقفت المرأة المنقبة وقالت له : ويحك ! هل تركت عزة فيك بقية لأحد ؟!
فأجاب كثير : بأبي أنت، والله لو أن عزة أمة لي لوهبتها لك .
عندئذ أسفرت المرأة عن وجهها، وكانت المفاجأة مذهلة.
إنها هي نفسها عزة بدمها ولحمها !
ويقول كثير إنه ندم أشد الندم وراح ينشد :
ألا ليتنى قبل الذي قلت شيب لي ** عن السم خضخاض بماء الذراح
أقسمت ولم تعلم على خيانة ** وكم طالب للريح ليس برابح

هذه كل ما نعرف عن القصة ولا ندري بما انتهت[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يسلمو يديكي مها قصص حلوة كثير

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يضرب الحب شو بيذل

شكرا مها قصص رائعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

وليييييي  :Eh S(2):  
شو هاي الجرعه الهائله :Db465236ff: 
يعطيكي الف عافيه مها...أبدعتي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

لاني في المنتدى جديد...
اليوم فقط قرأت المكتوب...

 أحسبني أفضل عنترة...
 لأنه عاش عمرا طويلا بعد ما تزوجت عبلة...

ولو خيرت بين أن أعيش طويلا أو أموت لأجل الحب لكان خياري الموت...
ولكن بشرط... أكون عرفت من أحببت...وأحبتني من عرفتني...

وأبقى داخل قلعتي الأبدية...

----------

